# county trouble



## thunderson5 (Oct 22, 2009)

im disabled and bought me a camper trailer to live in since i cant get around to good anymore.anyways the county come by today and said i cant live in it because its to small,i guess some jerk complained about it,well my yard is clean,i keep the music down,the weeds might be a little high,but not to bad yet.as far as i know i dont bother anybody,hell i hardly go outside and ive already been here a whole year.its a friend of mines small ranch in roswell n.m.and he said i could stay as long as i like.if i have to move the trailer i guess i will have to sleep in my car and will lose my camper because i cant afford anywhere else on what i get a month.the inspector said we could take it to court but i dont know what my chances of winning would be.the trailer is 18f.and has a bathroom thats hooked up to septic and water,elect.i go out of my way not to bother anyone and mind my own bussiness.all i want is to be left alone in peace and live out the rest of my days.dont people have a right to be able to live somwhere.if i have to move and am homeless living in my car,who does that help.what do you think my chances are for beating them in court,and any suggestions,this tottaly sucks,im not hurting no one.and then what will happen if im sleeping in my car,theyll probably say thats against the law


----------

